# Motherboard Drivers for Asus P5LD2 Deluxe



## Noggy1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi

I have an Asus P5LD2 Deluxe motherboard, but the CD for my motherboard is broken. Having gone to Asus's website to get the drivers, I am confused by their website and I am unsure about the software drivers I should be downloading. Therefore, I am asking whether someone can abvise me which drivers I should be downloading in order for me to ensure that I can successfully use my computer when I need to rebuild it.

Thanks


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

click on your OS then d/l chipset driver and install..........reboot then install the rest (lan,sound etc) 
http://support.asus.com/download.as...&m=P5LD2 Deluxe&os=&hashedid=qFHXXacaSsviIIxI


----------



## Noggy1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

I have noticed from ASUS website that there is no list item for Windows 7 for my motherboard. Does this mean that I cannot run Windows 7 on my motherboard? Sounds a bit odd from being blocked from doing that. If they are not providing Windows 7 drivers for this motherboard - could it run Vista ones or are they too different?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *ASUS P5LD2 Deluxe* motherboard has these devices:

*Intel 945P express chipset

Realtek ALC882M high definition audio

Marvell Yukon 88E8053 ethernet*

There are Windows XP/Vista/7 drivers for all of them.

All you need to do is search the vendor sites.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are correct asus does not list drivers for win7. You may install win7 and have it work just fine however when you install an unsupported os, you are in effect a beta tester. The bios may or may not support all of the features in win7 ie sleep mode, etc.

If you do decide to install win7, the only drivers you really need is the video driver. Win7 has all of the native drivers for audio, lan, etc. You might want to install the latest intel chipset driver for the 945 chipset [download from intel] however win7 should have the correct chipset driver already.

Again up to you; it might work just fine and then again it might not.


----------



## Noggy1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

However, I just want to check with you one point following a reply I have just received from ASUS. They have said that my model of motherboard does not officially support Windows 7and cannot guarantee performance, but this does not stop me from trying. They said to try using Vista drivers, but before I do so and can you advise me how compatible the Vista drivers are with Windows 7 and is it worth taking this path?

Thanks

Noggy1


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can obtain the Windows 7(32-bit and 64-bit) driver for the Marvell Yukon 88E8053 ethernet here:

http://www.marvell.com/support.html

You can obtain the Windows 7(32-bit and 64-bit) driver for the Realtek high definition audio controller here:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Realtek_High_Definition_Audio_for_VistaWin_7_d5513.html

You can obtain the Windows 7(32-bit and 64-bit) driver for the Intel 945 express chipset here:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...Premium, 32-bit version*&DownloadType=Drivers

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...rsion=Windows 7, 64-bit*&DownloadType=Drivers

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Most vista drivers work fine in win7. Win7 has native support for the marvell yukon controller anyway. As I posted the only driver you are going to really _need_ is the video driver. Flavalle has posted a link to the chipset drivers for you as well. Win7 has native support however you might want to install the latest one.


----------

